# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [Contrat de professionnalisation][Marseille-Aix] Dveloppeur JavaEE

## Zorf

Bonjour,

Depuis 2 semaines en cours  l'E-CML (Marseille, Technople de Chteau-Gombert) pour la formation de Chef de projet en SI, je recherche un poste de dveloppeur JavaEE/SE et/ou dveloppement web dans une entreprise pour ce contrat de professionnalisation.

L'entreprise qui devait m'accueillir n'a pas su tenir ses engagements, en refusant les termes du contrat avec l'cole sans me prvenir (au bout de 3 semaines...). Je me retrouve donc  l'cole, mais sans entreprise pour l'alternance.

Cette formation se droule sur 2 ans,  raison de 2/3 du temps en entreprise : alternance toutes les 4-5 semaines + l't en entreprise (calendrier ici)
Les avantages pour l'entreprise sont multiples, dont :
- Un jeune qualifi, form aux dernires technologies et mthodes
- Un salaire minimum exonr de charges patronales

Je suis titulaire d'un DUT informatique, option gnie informatique, obtenu il y a 2 ans  Aix-en-provence. J'ai travaill 6 mois (+stage de fin d'tudes) dans une SSII innovante comme dveloppeur Java, swing et xml. J'ai galement travaill 6 mois en indpendant (EI) dans le dveloppement d'applications web (Java, PHP5, MySQL...).
Mon CV est disponible  cette adresse : http://www.zorf.fr/cv/

Je suis disponible immdiatement pour un poste sur Marseille-Aix.

N'hsitez pas  me contacter pour plus de renseignements par message priv ou par e-mail  l'adresse : romain*zorf.fr

Cordialement,
Romain

----------

